# Geschlossene Wakü



## I3lackF1re (22. Juni 2014)

*Geschlossene Wakü*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe eine Frage zur geschlossen Wasserkühlung Enermax Liqmax 120 Twister Pressure.
Muss man da regelmäßig Wasser nachfüllen oder geht da kein Wasser verloren, da es eine geschlossene ist ?

Danke im Vorraus. 

Lg


----------



## BlackCarlos (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*

Da muss kein Wasser oder sonstiges NACHGEFÜLLT werden!


----------



## Research (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*

Nicht korrekt. Nach gut nem Jahr muss etwas nachgefüllt werden.


----------



## I3lackF1re (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*

Müssen die Schläuche auch gereinigt werden ? 
Wo wird das Wasser aufgefüllt ?
Ich denke mal das eine Wakü doch ganz schön aufwendig ist.

Lg


----------



## Research (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*

Die Dinger sind für eine Wartung nicht vorgesehen. Manche haben an der Pumpe nen AGB, dort kann man nachfüllen.

Reinigen muss man eine gute WaKü nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*



Research schrieb:


> Nicht korrekt. Nach gut nem Jahr muss etwas nachgefüllt werden.


 
Normalerweise sollten die geschlossenen einige Jahre schaffen, bevor nachgefüllt werden muss. Möglich ist es ja ohnehin nicht.


----------



## I3lackF1re (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*

Danke für die Antworten.

Überlege zwischen Luft und Wasserkühlung.
Gekühlt soll nur der CPU.


----------



## the.hai (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*



I3lackF1re schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Überlege zwischen Luft und Wasserkühlung.
> Gekühlt soll nur der CPU.


 
was willst du denn kühlen und welche ziele? leistung/leise usw?

ich hab ne wakü nur für die cpu, aber kühl mal nen 3930k unter luft mit 4,4ghz^^


----------



## I3lackF1re (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*

Entweder den i7 4770K oder den i7 4790.
Die mit Luft kühlen wird bestimmt schwer.
Deswegen dachte ich an eine Wakü.
Aber der Aufwand die zu betreiben ist mir doch zu hoch.
Wasser nachfüllen, wenn dann mal eine Dichtung kaputt ist.
Da ist doch Luftkühlung besser oder ? 

Lg


----------



## the.hai (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*



I3lackF1re schrieb:


> Entweder den i7 4770K oder den i7 4790.
> Die mit Luft kühlen wird bestimmt schwer.
> Deswegen dachte ich an eine Wakü.
> Aber der Aufwand die zu betreiben ist mir doch zu hoch.
> ...


 
da du nicht wirklich in der materie steckst und dich auch anscheinend nicht einlesen willst (hast es jedenfallls noch nicht getan^^) würde ich es bei luftkühlung belassen.

willst, bzw. KANNST du überhaupt übertakten, sodass du eine potente kühlung und ne k-CPU brauchst?


----------



## I3lackF1re (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*

Ne Wasserkühlung ist für mich bömische Dörfer.
Habe mich bis jetzt nur mit Luftkühlung befasst.
Die K Version muss nicht umbedingt sein aber in der Not kann man da noch ein paar Ghz rausholen


----------



## the.hai (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*



I3lackF1re schrieb:


> Ne Wasserkühlung ist für mich bömische Dörfer.
> Habe mich bis jetzt nur mit Luftkühlung befasst.
> Die K Version muss nicht umbedingt sein aber in der Not kann man da noch ein paar Ghz rausholen



wende dich bei definitivem kaufinteresse mal an das beratungsforum, die werden dir noch einiges erklären, z.b. xeon anstatt nen i7 ohne k 


wer nich übertaktet hat mit nem großen luftkühler eine sehr gute und leise lösung, z.b. thermalright macho


----------



## I3lackF1re (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*

Danke,

den Thermalright Macho habe ich auch schon im Blick gehabt.
Aber dann hat man immer so einen fetten Klotz im Gehäuse.


----------



## the.hai (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*



I3lackF1re schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> den Thermalright Macho habe ich auch schon im Blick gehabt.
> Aber dann hat man immer so einen fetten Klotz im Gehäuse.



kühlung bedarf nunmal fläche... ein luftkühler muss nunmal sehr fett sein und eine wkü brauch nen dicken radi um leise zu sein


----------



## I3lackF1re (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*

Ja gut das stimmt.
Ich finde aber eine Walü sieht viel eleganter und schicker aus.
Das Problem ist mein Gehäuse hat eine maximale Lüfterhöhe von 165mm.
Der Macho ist 162mm und rangt dann schon fast ans Sichtfenster.


----------



## Research (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollten die geschlossenen einige Jahre schaffen, bevor nachgefüllt werden muss. Möglich ist es ja ohnehin nicht.


 
NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.TRAIN



http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wasse...PCGHX-Forum-1030291/galerie/2003543/?fullsize

ABer vielleicht rückt ein gewisser Moderator nen Link zu exquisiten Test und Anleitungen hier im Forum raus?


----------



## Murdoch (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*



the.hai schrieb:


> kühlung bedarf nunmal fläche... ein luftkühler muss nunmal sehr fett sein und eine wkü brauch nen dicken radi um leise zu sein


Überhaupt gar nicht. 
Beließ dich nochmal zum Thema Radiatoren. 

Die dicke spielt kaum eine Rolle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*



Research schrieb:


> NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.NOPE.TRAIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was genau willst du uns mit deinem Ein-Wort-Spam und dem Bild einer vorgefüllten Kühlung beweisen, außer dass deine Shifttaste ernsthafte Funktionsprobleme hat?


----------



## the.hai (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Überhaupt gar nicht.
> Beließ dich nochmal zum Thema Radiatoren.
> 
> Die dicke spielt kaum eine Rolle.


 

okay, falsch formuliert, mit "dick" meinte ich auch groß. 

wer ne cpu+graka kühlen will, wird nich mit nem 120er klarkommen. um meine 150-200w der cpu wegzukühlen, nutze ich nen 420er und Lüfter unter 1000rpm.


----------



## Research (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollten die geschlossenen einige Jahre schaffen, bevor nachgefüllt werden muss. Möglich ist es ja ohnehin nicht.


 
Auf dem Bild ist sogar ein Fillport für die Fertig-Geschlossene-WaKü.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wasse...-der-Wasserkuehlungen-im-PCGHX-Forum-1030291/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wasse...ungen-im-PCGHX-Forum-1030291/galerie/2003543/

Abgesehen davor war das ein NOPE-TRain.


----------



## Lolm@n (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Geschlossene Wakü*

Das ist die Eisberg von CM und ist KEIN geschlossenes System...
Alle anderen haben KEIN Fillport.

Die Eisberg und Swiftech H220 sind die einzigen Mischlinge. Alle andere sind geschlossen.

http://xtreview.com/images/Enermax Liqmax 120_77.png Die Enermax hat keinen. Bitte keine Posts machen wenn man von der Materie keine Ahnung hat. Das verunsichert nur den Threadsteller.


----------

